# Why won't he just pee already?!



## CaesarsPalace (Dec 6, 2012)

My 1yr old male GSD refuses to pee while leashed and it is so frustrating/worrying. The first couple of days we had him outside while we were at work and he will pee when we're not around, but then we heard from a few people that we should have him crated just while we are out of the house for the first couple weeks. The last time he peed was yesterday (12-6-12) around 7pm and hasn't gone since. He was inside all day with my husband who was off work. Tried taking him out three times with no luck and then I took him out about 2pm with nothing. He hasn't pooped since yesterday sometime before 3pm. Should I be worried? Just wait him out? The Vet says his prostate is fine so I don't think he has any physical trouble urinating. Help!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

how long is your leash? We had to get a shorter leash for Hero. He was trying to pull away in the yard and refused to go to the bathroom. Once I shortened the leash and wouldn't let him wonder off, he relized we were out there for one reason and one reason only... he is EXTREMELY picky where he poops tho... he will sniff and check and pace and repeat for 10-15 minutes before finally going. Can be fustrating but he has a routine and he goes outside around theh same times each day and knows he doesn't come inside until he poops.


----------



## CaesarsPalace (Dec 6, 2012)

We've used both a 4ft. and a 6ft. leash. Last night and this morning we took him out without a leash and he went (pheww) We'll let him do this for a while and then try to get him used to leash pottying again. Maybe he is still getting used to us invading his privacy haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

Another thing that may work is to leave the leash/lead on him in the house (as long as you have a visual) so he gets used to it (not in the kennel or crate but when he is out and about on the house) This should geth im a little more used to the leash. We did this for Hero and he doesn't even realize it is on anymore!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

for some reason there are dogs who just don't want to potty while on a leash..

While I don't like them, how about getting a flexi lead, or a long rope?

I had a female whom I did alot of trialing with, that dang dog would NOT go while on leash, she would hold it for a week if she had a leash on,,I got a flexi and / or offleash, no problem 

But like I said, I hate flexi's I ended up getting a 10 ft leash, and that worked, so after a time, I' shortened it to a six footer , she finally got the idea that it was ok to go with a 6 ft leash on

Now Masi, that girl will go anywhere, anytime, even if I had a 2 ft leash on her, she has no shame whatsoever


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Because I have a large backyard and acreage, I didn't potty train Hondo on a leash. Hondo is not allowed to sniff around or potty while we are walking (on a leash) in public. He quickly learned not to go on leash at all. What I had to do was get a long line, stand stationary and let out enough line for him to feel comfortable with going potty. 

He doesn't pull on a lead. He'll wander in a circle around me (as I stand stationary) and test the line slowly picking up enough distance to feel like he can potty. I also tell him "Go Potty!"


----------

